# Qatar Orders World's Largest Lng Ships



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

qater gas transport co. [nakilat] sined a contract with two so.korean shipbuilders to construct the world largest liqifed natural gas carriers at a cost of $2.5bn. according to a report from the peninsula/angencies
the six "qmax" carriers will have a capacity of 265,000 cubic metres[9.3million cubic ft, the carriers wiil be the largest in the world
nakiat is reportedly expected to acquire a total of 61 liquefied natural gas vessels worth $16bn.up untill 2010.
qatar is set to be the worlds biggest exporter of LNG by 2010 with an annual output of 30 million tonnes and is pushing to take production to 45 milliontons a year


----------

